# Marty Mangione are you out there?



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Marty if you see this e-mail me at [email protected] . If anyone sees him let him know I'd like to talk to him.

TIA


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Marty What did You DOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Marty What did You DOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!


All he did was put a servo in his car that doesn't know what center is. I can fix that for him. I'd just like to fix it before Classic.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Bob, Marty here; whats up?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Marty Mangione said:


> Hi Bob, Marty here; whats up?


Marty


YGM


----------

